# Randy "The Natural" Couture



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Came out kinda messy but i guess its alright


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, thats awesome. Almost as good as trey b

I just dont like the writing.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow that looks awsome, but imo it would be better without the writing.


----------

